
Compiling MapD's Source Code - marklit
http://tech.marksblogg.com/compiling-mapd-ubuntu-16.html
======
arnon
> "I was blown away when I recently heard MapD was going to make the source
> code for their GPU-powered database freely available on GitHub."

When'd you have the time to write this, Mark?

They literally only open-sourced their product 15 hours ago, and sent out the
press release an hour ago.

~~~
maccard
Can't comment on this specific instance, but there are many closed SDKs that I
use daily that if they were to open access to I would be able to put together
some getting started instructions within a few hours.

~~~
arnon
My point is it appears as though he writes on behalf of MapD, and I wish that
was clearer in his articles which he submits to HN.

~~~
marklit
I don't work for MapD. I run my own consulting company in London and all of my
clients are British firms and/or have a presence in the UK. MapD doesn't have
a UK LTD setup or anything of that kind.

My Bio and CV are right at the side of every blog post, how hard is it to read
them?

~~~
sitkack
> , how hard is it to read them?

If you struck the above wording, the post would be stellar. Next time.

